# My new beardies



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

I have just adopted three beardies, but the only thing i am unsure of is if i need the heat lamps on all night. Could anyone help?


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

you do you just need to get a red bulb i think


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes I have a red bulb and it does the job


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

cheers for the info


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

i dont all lights of in the night they seem to like it more but that is my beardies lol and different people have different ways of doing things lol


----------

